# new product for us Gals?



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Panty Essentials Sliced Side Bacon



on sale at safeway all this week


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

LOL Omg, send that one to Jay Leno... 

Douglas


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i don't watch his show. how would i do that? i couldnt figure out how to copy paste the ad itself. glad you thought it was funny too.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

It isn't clothing is it?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

[url=http://safeway.ca.inserts2online.com/

its on page3 top left corner I used Mission bc as city


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thats what i thought at first too.........................


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

No comment or should I say TOO many comments.... Lol


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The ad


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Bigger picture:


----------

